# Thanks Carol and Rob



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Many thanks to Carol and Rob for organising today's cruise and pub lunch :-* you did very well indeed   
and thanks to TTotal for giving me a ride in your car: I had great pleasure getting us lost on the first stage :-/ 
The weather was kind and the forecast rain must have poured down elsewhere; the roads were truely fantastic ;D ;D
A brilliant day


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Seconded ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

hmm..sounds good - any pics anyone?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thirded ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

What I want to know is.... who ate the last 5 bacon butties and the last 2 sausage butties? Paul..... : : : :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I got a few, but they are all about 3 meg each (mega high def), so I need to "reduce them" so as not to hit max bandwidth. Once done I'll load 'em up and post a link ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I never ate them  Can't imagine i had more than about 3 bacon butties. It was purely for medicinal purposes  ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Doctor doctor i've got a bad head.
Eat 20 bacon butties it wont get rid of your bad head but the pain in your stomach will take your mind off it.
Glad you all enjoyed it.
Same time next year.
Dont forget your warmers.
Granny & Rob


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> I got a few, but they are all about 3 meg each (mega high def), so I need to "reduce them" so as not to hit max bandwidth. Once done I'll load 'em up and post a link ;D


Removed meta data and pics are still c0.5 meg each.... you're gonna suffer if you're NOT on broadband. I'll just load a couple, but I'll keep the rest anyway. Also got some video... but the mount was loose... : : : but at least you can here the Milltek ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mark:

Can you email a selection of the gooduns to me, i'm on broadband, so no major shakes ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Mark:
> 
> Can you email a selection of the gooduns to me, i'm on broadband, so no major shakes ;D ;D ;D


I've almost finished uploading them to my site. I'll post links first and then if necessary I'll email them. ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Cheers ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/XmasNorthernH ... C00973.JPG
http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/XmasNorthernH ... C00983.JPG
http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/XmasNorthernH ... C00987.JPG
http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/XmasNorthernH ... C01001.JPG
http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/XmasNorthernH ... C01009.JPG
http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/XmasNorthernH ... C01011.JPG
http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/XmasNorthernH ... C01020.JPG
http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/XmasNorthernH ... C01033.JPG

The last pic (1054) appears to corrupt.. V strange!! Will attempt to repair and re-upload to site.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good pictures, NuTTs 
but WHO is going the wrong way on pic ...987 ???


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

daniela
How is Ron feeling,
hope hes a little better.
Nutts
Nice piccys .


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

a brilliant day ,great drive ,many thanks ,
great nob warmer carol.john hope you get your car sorted keep us informed and thanks for your present do they do a tt boat !! sorry cant afford one yet.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

good pics Mark wish i was there :'(


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

mark any chance of some pics ,1011,1033,1054, and any gooduns im or what ever the only problem is iam not on broadband sorry, if its not possible thats ok,thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Carol,
hubby was fast asleep (still, or, again I can't say) when I got back home , but crawled downstairs for dinner. I think the smell of food woke him up  ;D
ps: the forecast rain is here now: and HOW!!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Sounds like you all had a great time! I hope to make the Peak District meet Daniela.

So, I recognise Daniela, but have not met anybody else, as in the last Pic.

Some come on, who's who?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Sounds like you all had a great time! I hope to make the Peak District meet Daniela.
> 
> So, I recognise Daniela, but have not met anybody else, as in the last Pic.
> 
> Some come on, who's who?


Front left > anti clockwise

DavidG
Dave's wife (sorry forget her name :-[)
then 2 empty seats, that were occupied by Rob (CarolsTT hubbie) & John (TTotal) but they disappeared!!!!
Then directly facing is David (MoroTTC)
Then an empty seat where I WAS sat ;D
and Julie 
Then Paul (w7pmc)
Daniela
Carol

Jonah couldn't make it in the end and Bully and Chris left us before we got to the pub.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Nice pics


----------



## Bully (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks Carol and Rob for sorting everything out. It was great to meet a few of the characters from this forum.
The bacon butties looked very tasty but i don't think my stomach was up to eating anything so early on, sorry Carol.
Unfortunately Chris and myself couldn't make the full journey as we both had prior engagements later on but enjoyed the run as far as Gisburn anyway. Even the icy bits. He isn't on this internet thingy yet but asked me to pass on his thanks.

Nutts, i like the pics but never thought to bring my camera. Next time though eh.

What happened to John's car Â ??? Â Nothing serious i hope.

Carol next time we are over your way we'll pop in for a brew.

Cheers, Bully Â (and Chris)

(that looks a bit dodgey...he's just a mate from work....honest!)


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Bully & Chris
Welcome anytime.
Glad you liked it.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

It looks grim up north...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Pah.... GRIM?

You should have been up here in summer of '84..... 2' of snow and June!!!! When I was a lad......


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Daves Lady was Julie as well !

PS thanks for leaving me out of the pic, I was getting lashed with Robert ! ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> PS thanks for leaving me out of the pic, I was getting lashed with Robert ! ;D


  Now I'm still not quite sure about you John. You admit that your're a Tee Totaller, so you wouldn't be on the booze, so just what was it you were up to? Â


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well...........Carol s Robert could barely stand he was a bit wobbly after a pint of ORANGE CORDIAL (without ice !!!!!) and I was all over the place, well into my second PINT of coke. 
Trouble was I had 3 glasses of TAP water with my supper the previous night and I think that was still in my system.

I wont do it again though, one hell of a headache this morning when I got out of bed (surrounded by soft toys and biscuits , but that as they say is another story )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

PaulsTT,
great stuff if you can make the hunt 

I'm glad that your car is "cured"  (=pork??) TTotal and you made it home o.k. Very dangerous stuff you must have been on :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Paul are you karting the previous day ? Fancy cruisng up together ?I'm doing the Peak Run with Daniela..IM me J


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Not planned to do the Karting but must do the Peak District meet so a cruise up together sounds just fine 8)

Trouble is we have our house sale going through soon......plus we are still looking for a place to rent for the interim period (loved Ross on Wye BTW)......so we've been kind of busy.....but I plan to go to the TT club AGM and Daniela's meet too......with Sarah.......I'll just try and run my life according to the TT forum diary instead of my WORK one, and make some more meets next year.

Thats a yes to a cruise 'op north, then


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Not planned to do the Karting but must do the Peak District meet so a cruise up together sounds just fine Â 8)
> 
> Trouble is we have our house sale going through soon......plus we are still looking for a place to rent for the interim period (loved Ross on Wye BTW)......so we've been kind of busy.....but I plan to go to the TT club AGM and Daniela's meet too......with Sarah.......I'll just try and run my life according to the TT forum diary instead of my WORK one, and make some more meets next year.
> 
> Thats a yes to a cruise 'op north, then Â


Just realised, there is a week between the AGM and the Peak hunt DOH!....... mmmm ...... maybe we could 'extend' the trip and stay over somewhere....as we did over in ROW recently :-/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Where there is a will ... so we'll all be cruising up here after the karting  : "FOLLOW THE LEADER" 

(that's another run of mine coming up later in the year ;D ;D )


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Looked like a fun meet, looking at piccies I'm not sure I'd agree with the 'nice weather' comment tho, must be the fact I'm a soft Sounterner then


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2002)

Thanks guys for your hospitality and the knob warmer! The missus has started looking at me strange now, it was for me right? and not the car?

Before anyway says, I needed to strap a couple together!!! LOL ;D

Thanks TTotal for the mag and folder, hope you got the ESP/turbo pipe sorted.

Thanks to everyone for the welcome, it's a bit nerve racking pitching up for your first meet! look forward to many more.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Thanks guys for your hospitality and the knob warmer! Â The missus has started looking at me strange now, it was for me right? and not the car?
> 
> Before anyway says, I needed to strap a couple together!!! LOL Â ;D
> 
> ...


Hi Dave, yep all sorted now, well the pipes is back on and the lights gone out so...... 

I see that your car is 4 days newer...maybe worth checking your jubilee clamps too ! Very nice to meet you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

> Hi Dave, yep all sorted now, well the pipes is back on and the lights gone out so......
> 
> I see that your car is 4 days newer...maybe worth checking your jubilee clamps too ! Very nice to meet you.


Likewise, will check the pipes, good idea 

All the best for the New Year, Dave.


----------

